# Eclipse, Pfad zur Java API



## zerix (8. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich hab mal ne ganz dumme Frage. Ich hab eclipse 3.1 und Java 1.5. Jetzt möchte ich den Pfad zu API angeben aber weiß nicht wo. Bei der alten Version war das da, wo man das JRE angibt, aber da ist es jetzt nicht mehr. Hab schon bei den Einstellungen alles durchsucht, hab aber nichts gefunden. 
Kann mir da einer helfen

Mfg zerix


----------



## Thomas Darimont (8. September 2005)

Hallo!

 Meinst du die API Doc?

 Gruß Tom


----------



## zerix (8. September 2005)

Ja, die meine ich


----------



## seicke (8. September 2005)

Hi!

Schau mal da.

MfG
Sebastian


----------

